# Considering trying to relactate after 2-3 months of no nursing, and lost supply



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

I will try and keep this short.  DD1 nursed 4 years. DD2 weaned herself @ 2.5 when I was pregnant with DD3. DD3 has some health issues. We initially thought it stemmed from severe allergies 2 months of TEDs and chasing other things, a month on Neocate pumping around the clock, and Drs Drs Drs. She has seem many specialists, has has tons of tests and procedures. Without launching into the entire thing, for an unknown reason, she doesnt break down anything. Breastmilk makes her violently sick, hypoallergenic formula does the same. Neocate works. And taste of any solid food makes her sick. She has severe reflux and delayed emptying problems as well. Anyway, a couple months ago, after 4-5 months of pumping, starving, beating myself up, with absolutely NO resolution, I quit pumping. The time to do that was taking a toll on my already strained toddler's well-being. I think it was the right choice at that time. Now she is nearly 7 months old, exclusively on Neocate, still unable to tolerate any food or formula besinde Neocate. On some meds to help the delayed emptying and reflux but they cause sides that are not good either. I am a bit disillusioned that I do not have an answer yet. Everyone hopes we can keep her thriving and hope one day it fixes itself. They continue to test and chase.

Since I now know that her intolerance is to everything, and not just something in my milk specifically, I am thinking I would like to try relactating, cut out the big 8 allergens, and see what happens. Part of me feels like it is a LOT of work for something that is 90% likely to fail, based on mass amounts of trials in the past. But for my soul, I need to do it. So I am hoping for advice....

Negatives-

1) I have not nursed or pumped for almost 3 months.

2) I can't express any milk, as I started back on BC pills after I quit, so it dried up quickly. I have quit BC pills the last couple weeks.

Pros-

1) She still latches like a champ when I tried a couple times this last week, and sometimes when I am sound asleep she will latch on and try to nurse. So I do not have to battle that.

2) Prior to quitting 3 months ago, I had some kind of milk supply for almost 3 years non-stop, so my body is used to lactating, lol.

3) I have a hospital grade pump

4) I own a SNS

SO, how do I do it?????


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

I'd try that website about adoptive nursing - Lenore's I think? I think Dr Jack Newman has some stuff about re-lactating.

Do you want to cut out the foods you plan to be off for a few weeks first? Otherwise I'd just use the SNS (or get a lact-aid, as I've heard they're much easier to use - we used an SNS, but only once a day, except for a month or so when we used it 3-6 times a day), and feed her Neocate through that. And at the same way start taking fenugreek or any other galactagogues (whichever protocol you decide to follow). And pump after feeds. Once you feel there is some milk, you can try to feed her without the SNS first, encouraging her to suck and then add the tube.

Hope this helps. I really hope something will work for you and your baby!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AislinCarys*
> 
> I'd try that website about adoptive nursing - Lenore's I think? I think Dr Jack Newman has some stuff about re-lactating.












http://www.asklenore.info/

the bcp may actually be ok as it is part of her protocol - you take it then stop and pump . I bet with domperidone and pumping you'll get milk in no time.

i've been following your and your dd's ordeal. i hope nursing is possible for you both, and you get to the bottom of this and get some relief! sending positive vibes your way
















eta: will your dd latch? you could encourage nursing for comfort now, if she will.


----------



## DeChRi (Apr 19, 2002)

So sorry for delayed reply. We've cycled through the flu here and I have not been online. Then I typed a long reply and lost it. SO....DD will still latch with no problem, so that is a huge hurdle. Can I get domperidone in the US? None of my Dr's are exactly supportive of relactating, so that may be a challenge. I will check out lactaid SNS vs my Medela SNS. There is a most likely chance that even if I get a supply back, DD will still crash and burn when nursing. But I still feel like I need to try again. There is not a single food we have trialed that has not caused violent puking, screaming, 24 hr of gas and intestinal quirks, etc. BM caused the sames continuous violent sceaming and discomfort. As did Alimentum hypoallergenic formula. The only thing that helps her is Neocate prescription, I guess I'm just hoping something is different this time. DD3 will be undergoing testing soon genetic/metabolic testing soon, which the GI is starting the wonder about.


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

You can, easily. PM me I'll send you a link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeChRi*
> 
> Can I get domperidone in the US?


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeChRi*
> DD3 will be undergoing testing soon genetic/metabolic testing soon, which the GI is starting the wonder about.


I would just wait until this is done. I've been following your story for a bit. I really wouldn''t put yourself through all this elimination/relactation without first doing more testing. Especially when you can see how she reacts to the hypo formula and how she does so WELL with the amino acid formula. Just enjoy your little girl. You're feeding her the right thing for her body.

I'm a big bf'ing advocate and went dairy/soy/egg free for my own kids. Just for a reference.


----------

